# Portable scaffold use



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I would say typically I would use a lift for that work and let the drywallers use the scaffolding. 

Basically a last ditch effort where a lift won't fit. However I'm not particularly against using them.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Zaped said:


> on large project job sites, for electrical subcontractor crews, do electrical crew bosses have any typical view/position on electricians using portable scaffolds on four wheels (lockable) for doing work in ceilings (nothing hot) that would otherwise be done by ladder? That is, is portable scaffold use frowned on, seen with indifference, other ? Just wondering. Portable scaffolds may make work go faster as compared to shuffleing ladders.


Indifference


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

I use whatever the contractor puts out there. Baker scaffolds slow me down usually, since I refuse to wreck my knees shuffling the thing around. Ask any ceiling guy what his knees are like.

They do however make excellent print and material tables.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

eejack said:


> I use whatever the contractor puts out there. Baker scaffolds slow me down usually, since I refuse to wreck my knees shuffling the thing around. Ask any ceiling guy what his knees are like.



I once distracted a loud mouth ceiling guy by talking to him while a coworker snuck behind him and tied his Baker down to the floor with some ceiling tie wire.

We had great laughs watching him try to move it forward, he must have thought it was just stuck on a bump or something cause he went nuts trying to shuffle it forward. :jester:




> They do however make excellent print and material tables.


Not bad pipe racks either.


----------

